# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Пусть ваш праздник засверкает новыми красками

## VETER NAMERENJA

*
"Остановись,мгновенье, ты - прекрасно!" Многим знакома эта фраза, вложенная Гёте вуста Фауста.
*
И так поройхочется вернуться в эти моменты жизни  снова и снова. Поэтому мы пересматриваем наши фотографиии вспоминаем, вспоминаем…

*Придатькраски, новые ощущения лучшим  мгновениясвоей жизни, можно благодаря красивому фотофильму.*

Он можетбыть лиричным. Может быть с юмором. Может быть просто кусочком истории.
Для любогопраздника, корпоратива,  свадьбы, юбилея.Сейчас в каждом кафе  есть плазмы. Показатьего не составит труда. И люди всегда с восторгом воспринимают.  Иногда я его делаю из 2-3 частей тематических. Ипоказываю в соответствующие моменты. Обязательно кто-нибудь подойдёт и спросит,когда же будет продолжение.

Очень частомне заказывают такой фильм в подарок своим близким.

Стоимость,начиная от 2000 рублей. От чего она зависит? От количества фотографий, от ихкачества. Старые фото всегда приходится реставрировать. 

Представляювам примеры некоторых фильмов

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Фмльм к свадьбе*

Чаще всего молодожёны просят сделать его лирическим. Вот такой я делала для одной пары в Питер. По понятным причинам, чтобы выставить на всеобщее обозрение, заменила их фотографии на случайные из инета. Но оформление и смысл остались те же.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*К юбилею, дню рождения фильм может быть таким*

Делала его буквально месяц назад. Показываю только часть фильма и опять же фото заменила.... на свои.  :Grin:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*К юбилею, дню рождения фильм-рассказ*

1 часть.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*К выпускному вечеру школьников.* 

Отрывок из фильма - эта часть посвящена взрослению. И построена так, что нужно узнать, кто это. Какие мы были и какие стали.

----------


## manja

ИРИш мне понравился ролик фильм рассказ..Интересно смотреть..
удачи тебе и много хороших роликов для клиентов..Я уверена они тебя обожают..за твои творения..

----------


## Мэри Эл

Иришка! спасибо большое!! ты наш маячок в темном царстве))) благодаря твоим работам и у нас идет не большой творческий процесс))) у меня по стоимости так же почти.. самый дорогой заказ был 3000 р. в мае...много  фоток пришлось фотошопить.. и по времени почти 17 минут, но так как у них был юбилей без ведущей, то я посчитала что у них есть время посмотреть этот ролик ) они сказали, что ,как в кинотеатре ,поставили стульчики и смотрели))) плакать начали уже после первых минут)
 Твои приемы в построении сюжета с удовольствием использую) только не всегда как у тебя красиво получается))) спасибо тебе  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :Oj:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> фильм рассказ..Интересно смотреть..


 Маня, а знаешь, как смотрят их главные герои. И расчувствуются, и всплакнут. Этот фильм, что я показала сделан не для чужих людей, а для моей старшей подруги -наставницы в подарок.  Поэтому и могу показать. Так она по нескольку раз в неделю пересматривает  вот уже целый год. Очень любят, особенно старики, такие фильмы. 



*Мэри Эл*, Эля. да ты сама мастер. Столько фильмов к разным праздникам сделала.  :Ok:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Ирина потрясающие работы.Всегда смотрю твои ролики с замиранием сердца.В них столько душевной теплоты,мастерства,озорства.
Представляю,как воспринимают их герои праздника и их друзья.Спасибо,родная за твой талант,за то что щедро делишься им с нами.

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Ирина  привет! Я с таким восторгом смотрела твои работы- :Ok: , Очень здорово, а какие задумки!!!Я тоже люблю этим заниматься, но не так суперски как у тебя!!!!Мне как говорил Ленин- Учиться , учиться и учиться, да ещё и с домашним заданием!!!Спасибо!

----------


## Джина

Ира, спасибо огромное, что показала свои работы!!! Я обожаю их смотреть. Кроме того, что сделаны они очень профессионально, качественно, все они пронизаны твоей любовью и уважением к своим заказчикам. От души желаю тебе большого количества клиентов, которым твои работы принесут радость и удовольствие от просмотра.

Спасибо тебе за твои идеи и помощь в создании фильмов!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Девочки мои дорогие, вы меня до слезинок растрогали. Ну сентиментальная я, что поделаешь. Одно чётко знаю, мы с вами ещё потворим. Эх, берегитесь, клиенты!  :Taunt:

----------


## nadinocka

> *К юбилею, дню рождения фильм-рассказ*
> 
> 1 часть.


Здравствуйте!Если не секрет, в какой программе Вы создаете фильмы?

----------


## nadinocka

> Здравствуйте!Если не секрет, в какой программе Вы создаете фильмы?


Кстати, здорово!

----------


## JaneVl

*Ир, поздравляю с открытием новой темы!*
Ролики твои чудесные: их отличают добрая выдумка (порой и озорная), деликатность, душевность и какое-то особое гармоничное чувство равновесия! Согласна с каждым словом, что уже сказаны здесь о твоих творениях! Плодотворного продолжения творческих фейерверков!)

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

прекрасные, творческие работы, с душой и фантазией! распишите пожалста  ваши требования по созданию свадебного, юбилейного фильма... я имею ввиду количество фото, качество (ч/б, цветные) сроки создания порядок оплаты.

----------


## Sемицветик

Какая красота! Смотрела несколько раз и думаю не последний. Какая выдумка, фантазия, а сколько тепла и доброты в фильмах. Потрясающе!!!! ВОСТОРГ! :Tender:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Здравствуйте!Если не секрет, в какой программе Вы создаете фильмы?


Надя, совсем не секрет.  :Grin:  Но поскольку ты уже побывала в моей теме после этого вопроса http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266, то поняла что в Прошоу Продюсер.  :Yes4:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> распишите пожалста  ваши требования по созданию свадебного, юбилейного фильма... я имею ввиду количество фото, качество (ч/б, цветные) сроки создания порядок оплаты.


Светлана, всё зависит от *ваших* желаний. Нужно много фото ( много - это уже больше 50), сделаю из них фильм. Небольшое количество, что же, и сними будет фильм. Ч/б, цветные - любые. Качество.... Чаще всего старые фото в таком ужасном состоянии бывают, что приходится реставрировать. И это не проблема. Да и современные частенько приходится подправлять. 
Срок создания зависит от того какой фильм. Если он 3-минутный, за три дня можно сделать. При условии что я свободна.  Если более серьёзный, *не менее* недели. 
По оплате. Оплату беру после изготовления. Потому что не знаю, какой вы предоставите материал, сколько с ним будет работы.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Смотрела несколько раз и думаю не последний.


Света, бальзам на душу!  :Tender:  Я так люблю, когда от моих работ люди получают радость, а особенно заказчики когда после просмотра связываются и благодарят за эмоции.

----------


## Джина

> бальзам на душу!  Я так люблю, когда от моих работ люди получают радость


Тогда я ещё немного бальзама добавлю :Aga:  Ира, я видела все твои работы,которые ты выставляла. Вначале просто во все глаза, не понимая КАК можно сделать такое чудо с фотографиями. Потом, когда благодаря твоим урокам, сама начала делать, продолжала смотреть во все глаза, понимая уже как делают слайд-шоу, но по прежнему восторгалась твоими придумками, музыкой, сюжетом. Одно из самых последних моих потрясений  было после просмотра фильма о тебе самой- сильный, красивый фильм, а техническое исполнение вообще за гранью. И фильм-память, который ты делала о семье, которая нашла захоронение своего отца, погибшего в ВОв. В этом фильме столько эмоций, столько души!
Спасибо тебе за твои фильмы!

----------


## nadinocka

> Надя, совсем не секрет.  Но поскольку ты уже побывала в моей теме после этого вопроса http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=266, то поняла что в Прошоу Продюсер.


Спасибо!Я попыталась уже поработать в этой программе, только в демо-версии.Полная версия для меня дороговата.Но очень хотелось бы ее заиметь.Где Вы приобретали?

----------


## Shusteer

Ирочка, милый Ветерок! как здорово, что у тебя теперь тоже появился свой магазинчик))) С удовольствием буду забегать сюда за твоими фишечками-фильмами, как уже было однажды. Твой свадебный ролик для моей племяшки произвёл такой фурор! Гости бросились расцеловывать меня, но я то знала, что все слова благодарности и слёзы умиления мам, бабушек ( и даже папы невесты) пренадлежали тебе, Ветерочек! Спасибо тебе за талант!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*nadinocka*, Надя, всё что касается помощи, обсуждения деталей работы в программе, решение разных вопросов, милости прошу в соответствующую тему. Там эти разговоры нужны и уместны. В этом разделе другое направление.

----------


## oga

Ира, просмотрела ролики.Могу только сказать так-восторг и восхищение.Восторг от красоты, а восхищение от красоты.Я начала осваивать эту программу.Дается немного тяжеловато.Я и не подозревала о таких возможностях Прошоу Продюсера.Спасибо , Ирочка.

----------


## semsa

Просто супер. Я тоже такими фильмами балуюсь но это великолепно.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> С удовольствием буду забегать сюда за твоими фишечками-фильмами


 Оля, в любое время года, дня и ночи. Вэлком!  :Tender:   :Grin:

----------


## Jenik25

Ирина, потрясающие фильмы! Верх совершенства! Очень и очень профессионально. Смотрела с огромным удовольствием. И удивляюсь, неужели такое возможно творить с фото... Молодец! Низкий поклон. Для клиента такой фильм - это уже 50 % успеха Ведущей на празднике. Индивидуальный подход, да ещё такого качества, ценится и премируется!

----------


## Масяня

Ириша - спасибо тебе большое за твой подход кропотливый и тщательный, за твою душевность и за твою щедрость, которой ты делишься с нами!

Занимаясь видео и фото - знаю, сколько труда нужно вложить, чтобы появилось творение! Но *ТВОИ РАБОТЫ*  для меня всегда эталон, и я искренне радуюсь, что благодаря твоей теме, кто-то  будет придавать празднику ещё больше яркости и красоты! 

*Поэтому рекомендую коллегам ИРИНУ - КАК МАСТЕРА СВОЕГО ДЕЛА! из ваших фото она создаст ШЕДЕВР!*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Масяня*, Света, твои слова дорогого стоят. Одно дело слова заказчиков, которые делают большие глаза и удивляются, и совсем другое дело слова человека, который помимо проведения праздников работает много лет в паре с мужем и занимается монтажом фильмов. Поэтому спасибо за оценку специалиста и профессионала.

----------


## Мэльс

привет всем! а здесь сценарий платные?почему то не открывается ничего

----------

